# Liaison après "pas" ? (pas encore, pas aux États-Unis, pas à pas, etc.)



## jdandordalton

Je crois que j'ai vu cette même question il y a quelques mois, mais en tout cas la voilà  de nouveau.  Est-ce qu'il y a une liaison entre le pas et encore de pas encore car j'entends, moi, tous les deux.  

Au même sujet justement, si je la prononce indiquerait-elle un accent provenant d'une région particulière?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## gjuan6

Bonjour, 

Effectivement entre le *s* de pa*s* et le *e* d´*e*ncore il y a liaison. (_pazEncoR_) et je crois que ça se dit partout en France, en Belgique et en Suisse; au Québec je ne sais rien.


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Pour ce qui est du Québec, on ne fait pas la liaison, on dit "paEncoR".  […]


----------



## LV4-26

Je dis pa-encore (sans faire la liaison), comme Naïla,  et je ne suis pas québecois.
J'en conclus qu'il n'y a pas d'unanimité, y compris à l'intérieur d'une même région.
Ma prononciation habituelle doit être simplement assez "relâchée".


----------



## pjay

Oui, moi aussi, j'ai déjà entendu les deux formes de prononciation. Selon tout ce que je sais il s'agit bien de ce qu'on appelle une liaison facultative.


----------



## LV4-26

pjay said:
			
		

> Selon tout ce que je sais il s'agit bien de ce qu'on appelle une liaison *facultative*.


 Je n'irais pas jusque là. Mes remarques étaient purement descriptives (et non normatives) : certains la font, d'autres non. Quant à savoir s'ils ont raison ou tort, je ne m'aventurerai pas sur ce terrain...
Cela dit, il y a sûrement, quelque part, une règle qui définit quel est l'usage correct (et je soupçonne fort ce soit la liaison). Je vous laisse la chercher, j'ai la flemme


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je viens de me poser la question : je dis pa-encore la plupart du temps.
"- Il est arrivé ?
- pas encore (pa-encore) !"
Mais je dirais paZ-encore dans cette situation :
"- Est-ce qu'il est parti ?
- Non, il n'est pas encore (paZ-encore) parti !"
Suis-je une mutante ?


----------



## LV4-26

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Suis-je une mutante ?


 Mon opinion, là-dessus, est faite depuis longtemps 

Non, je crois que chacun compose sa petite musique personnelle en fonction de ses goûts (qui peuvent être "ses goûts....du moment").

Il doit m'arriver, assez rarement, de faire la liaison dans
_pas encore parti
_
Mais le plus souvent, je ne la fais pas...Disons que "ça ne me resemble pas".


----------



## mickaël

Je crois que ça dépend. 

Moi c'est pour *"Pas encore!"* , dans le sens _pas de nouveau_, _pas encore une fois_ que je ne fais jamais la liaison.

Maintenant, si je dis : "Il n'est pas encore arrivé." , _dans le sens jusqu'à maintenant_, je pense que je la ferais systématiquement.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous!

Très amusante cette question! 

Pour ma part je ferais la liaison si je prenais soin de tout prononcer bien dans ma phrase:

- Marie est là?
- Non, elle n'est pas z'encore arrivée.

Mais pas si je mange les mots:

- Non, elle est pas encore arrivée.

ou si l'autre les mange:

- T'as fini tes devoirs?
- Non, pas encore!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

Mais s'il me dit:

- Tu n'as pas fini tes devoirs?
- Non, pas z'encore!

Je crois que la liaison dépend de la situation dans laquelle on se trouve.

Et puis, j'ai l'impression que bon nombre de liaisons se perdent. Pour les faire bien, soit on les as entendues prononcer depuis qu'on est petits et elles font partie du parler habituel pour nous, soit on connaît bien l'orthographe des mots et les règles de grammaire (ce qui n'est pas évident). En cas de doute, on s'abstient...

Bonne journée!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mickaël said:
			
		

> Moi c'est pour *"Pas encore!"* , dans le sens _pas de nouveau_, _pas encore une fois_ que je ne fais jamais la liaison.


Ah oui, tiens ! Ca dépend de l'attente en fait et donc de l'intention dans le ton de la voix. Si ça m'ennerve qu'il ne soit pas encore là, ou que la question m'agaçe (c'est la 4ème fois en 10 minutes qu'on me la pose !) alors je fais la liaison aussi. 
Mais si l'attente n'est pas pénible, je ne fais pas la liaison. Pas de passion dans le ton : est-ce qu'il est là ? Non, pas encore (pa-encore).


----------



## mickaël

Oops, je ne me suis pas très bien exprimé, j'ai faim. 

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que je pense que quand _encore_ a le sens de_ "une fois de plus"_, il ne faut pas faire la liaison avec _pas_ :
__ "Le chien a de nouveau pissé dans le salon! 
_ "Pas encore!"_

Si je faisais la liaison, ça donnerait l'impression que le chien n'a toujours pas pissé, et que j'attends qu'il le fasse. Du moins, c'est ce que je pense.


----------



## gvergara

Salut mes ami(e)s:

Vous faites la liaison entre pas et encore ? Merci

_Je n'ai pa*s e*ncore acheté un cadeau pour ma mère._

Gonzalo


----------



## Rpkx

Oui, on prononce "pazencore"


----------



## Calamitintin

[…]
D'autre part, je sais qu'il serait correct de faire la liaison, mais je suis sûre de ne jamais la faire quand je parle à un ami. Je la ferais si je voulais montrer que je parle particulièrement bien français à quelqu'un mais c'est tout.
*Conclusion* : certaines liaisons sont indispensables, mais celle-ci, si tu ne la fais pas, ça ne choquera pas !
++
Cal


----------



## meltem

Calamitintin said:


> D'autre part, je sais qu'il serait correct de faire la liaison, mais je suis sûre de ne jamais la faire quand je parle à un ami.


 
Pourquoi? C'est plus facile de ne pas faire la liaison?


----------



## Calamitintin

Je ne sais pas. En ne la faisant pas, je dis quelque chose comme [paãcor], avec un [aã] très court. Si je faisais la liaison je dirais [pazãcor], je ne pourrais pas comprimer autant le [azã] que le [aã] . (ceci est une tentative d'explication, mais c'est difficile d'expliquer pourquoi on dit telle chose et pas telle autre).
++
Cal


----------



## itka

meltem said:


> Pourquoi? C'est plus facile de ne pas faire la liaison?



Je ne crois pas que ce soit plus "facile"... C'est plutôt une question de niveau de langue. Si on parle avec des amis (surtout si on est jeune ) on aurait l'air un peu guindé, un peu raide, si on parlait comme un professeur d'université...

Il n'en reste pas moins  (= il est vrai, cependant) que pour un étranger, il est peut-être plus simple, dans un premier temps, et pour ne pas faire d'erreur, de choisir un français plus "neutre", plus "standard"...


----------



## Ploupinet

Je pense que je ne ferais pas la liaison (c'est dur d'en être sûr à 100% une fois qu'on s'est posé la question ), mais très clairement, on peut


----------



## Nicomon

Bien heureuse d'apprendre que je ne suis pas la seule à *ne pas* faire la liaison. En la faisant, j'aurais l'impression de zozoter. Ce n'est donc pas un autre régionalisme... ni une question d'âge.  

Je crois que je fais seulement la liaison devant À, pour éviter un hiatus. 

Je n'ai paãcor acheté... mais... l'importance de la liaison n'est pas zà démontrer.

Extrait d'un étude... pas très récente


> * On dispose de quelques chiffres précis sur le taux de *liaison après pas* : 37 % dans la bourgeoisie parisienne (Malécot, 1977), 23 % dans les émissions radiophoniques culturelles (Agren, 1973) et de 17 % à 37 % dans les discours de V. Giscard d'Estaing, ancien président de la République (Encrevé, 1988)


 
L'exemple précis de Gonzalo fait partie des liaisons facultatives


----------



## sansoni

Bonjour!

Dites-moi s'il vous plaît si dans cette proposition la liaison est possible ou même obligatoire (entre pas et aux):

Ne ne vais *pas aux* États-Unis. 

Je suis sûre que la liaison s'effectue dans le cas suivant :

Je ne vais *pas au* Canada.

Cependant dans la première proposition je n'aime pas comment ça sonne!

Merci!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

sansoni said:


> Cependant dans la première proposition je n'aime pas comment ça sonne!


..._zozétazunis..._
Nous non plus - alors on ne fait pas la liaison dans ce cas...
(Cela dit, il n'y a ni obligation ni interdiction. Chacun peut avoir ses préférences, en matière de liaison...)


----------



## janpol

Au cours d'une conversation, je ne ferais aucune de ces liaisons (sauf, bien sûr, entre "Etats" et "Unis"). Si ces phrases figurent dans un texte que je lis devant un auditoire, je fais la liaison dans la 2ème phrase et, en ce qui concerne la 1ère, je me contente de celle qui demeure incontournable (entre "Etats" et "Unis").


----------



## Calamitintin

Celle entre "aux" et "États" est aussi incontournable !


----------



## janpol

Exact ! Elle est tellement évidente que je l'ai oubliée !


----------



## W. Chopin

Bonjour. Dites-moi, svp, est-ce qu'il faut faire la liaison entre *pas *et* y* dans la phrase *ne pas y toucher*? Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut W. Chopin,

Je la fais. 
(tu trouveras beaucoup de fils ici sur les liaisons obligatoires ou facultatives, il suffit de chercher).


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour, 
Il s'agit d'une liaison facultative.
Vous pouvez la faire ou ne pas la faire.
J'estime à 50% le degré d'obligation...


----------



## Nicomon

Moi, vraie Québécoise parlant un langage courant (ni trop familier, ni vraiment soutenu) ... je ne fais pas la liaison entre pas et y.  Je fais rarement les liaisons facultatives qui donnent le son  *zz*.  À priori quand il y en a deux de suite, ce qui me donne l'impression de zézayer.

Je crois que ces liaisons sont plus fréquentes en France qu'au Québec.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moi je fais rarement les facultatives aussi, mais celle-là, je suis sûre que je la fais. Je l'imagine dans l'expression « avoir l'air de ne pas y toucher », et je n'imagine pas ne pas la faire !


----------



## Nicomon

Tiens, c'est drôle...  dans cet exemple précis, je crois bien que je la ferais aussi.  _Avoir l'air de n'pas-z-y toucher_.   

Mais je ne la ferais pas dans cette phrase :  _Je t'ai dit 100 fois de ne pas y toucher_.   
Non seulement je ne ferais pas la liaison... j'escamoterais sans doute le « ne » aussi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hé hé ! Il est possible que moi non plus je ne la fasse pas, dans ta phrase...
Comme quoi, chacun avait sa petite phrase dans sa tête ! 
D'où l'importance du contexte, même pour les liaisons !


----------



## W. Chopin

Bonjour. Pourriez-vous me dire s'il faut faire la liaison entre pas et à. Moi, je crois que si, mais je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce qu'en dit la règle. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


N'hésitez pa*s* *à* vous servir abondamment.


----------



## Mauricet

La règle dit qu'on fait la liaison dans ce cas (avec le son _z_). Dans l'usage familier on ne la fait plutôt pas.


----------



## jaidesquestions

Ne faites pas attention à cela.

y a-t-il une liaison entre 'pas' et 'attention' ? et quelle est la règle général pour liaison après 'pas' ?

merci


----------



## quinoa

Oui, il y a liaison avec un "z", /pazattention/. De même avec "Pas un, Pas une", "tu n'as pas écouté" "tu ne devrais pas y aller". Cependant certains ne la font pas.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,


J'ai encore des questions sur la liaison. 

Dans une phrase négative, faut-il faire la liaison après "pas"?

Je ne suis pas encore rentrée.
On n'est pas au Grand Hotel ici.


Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

C'est une liaison facultative, qui dépend en tout cas de la nature du mot qui suit _pas_.

Ainsi, je la fais dans le 1er exemple, où que _pas _est suivi d'un adverbe qui le modifie, mais pas forcément dans le second ! Parce que (sans que je puisse le justifier) je serais plutôt enclin à ne pas faire la liaison dans _on n'est pas au grand hôtel_, alors que je la ferais volontiers dans _nous ne sommes pas au grand hôtel_.

Cet article de Wikipedia peut peut-être aider.


----------



## Roméo31

Sanchez, comme l'écrit tilt, cette liaison est facultative. Je te rappelle, par ailleurs, que dans le style soutenu, on a tendance à effectuer plus souvent les liaisons que dans le style courant. Enfin, je te redonne, à toutes fins utiles,  le lien vers l'article pertinent de l'Académie, que tu n'as ou n'avais pas trouvé :

Questions de langue | Académie française

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Nanon

tilt said:


> Parce que (sans que je puisse le justifier) je serais plutôt enclin à ne pas faire la liaison dans _on n'est pas au grand hôtel_, alors que je la ferais volontiers dans _nous ne sommes pas au grand hôtel_.


C'est parfaitement justifiable puisque le registre est plus soutenu avec _nous _qu'avec _on_. Et je ferais assez facilement la même chose .


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Est-ce qu'on devrait faire une liaison entre "pas" et "à" dans la locution "pas à pas" ? (et est-ce que c'est une liaison obligatoire ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Kwistax

Oui, il faut prononcer le "s" qui se dit "z". pazapa.


----------



## Maître Capello

Désolé de vous contredire ; la liaison n'est que *facultative*.

[pa.a.pa] 
[pa.z‿a.pa]


----------



## JClaudeK

Même si la liaison n'est pas obligatoire, je me vois (façon de parler ...) mal ne pas la faire.
[pa.z‿a.pa]


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Je me vois mal ne pas la faire.


Et pourquoi donc ? « pa h'à pas », ça h'a de la gueule, non ?
Mais ce n'est pa t'à moi d'en juger, nous qui, au sud, prononçons toutes les lettres.


----------



## Kwistax

pahapa.. oui, je dois le dire comme ça une fois sur trois... quand j'ai la bouche pleine.


----------



## Micia93

Cela n'apporte peut-être rien, mais un avis en vaut un autre : personnellement, je dis pahapa (enfin, quand j'en ai l'occasion! )


----------



## momo516

Bonjour! Est-ce qu'on fait une liaison entre 'pas' + 'attraper' dans cette phrase: pour ne pas attraper de coup de soleil ? Je ne sais pas si une liaison ici est facultative ou interdite (je ne pense pas qu'elle y est obligatoire).

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Je ne pense pas qu'en français il y ait de vraiment de liaisons _interdites _(si j'ose dire ;-)). Bon, certaines cependant doivent être à éviter pour épargner l'oreille ou éviter quelque jeu de mot.
La règle est plutôt de les faire. Mais, ceci dit... c'est aussi une question d'usage et également une question de régionalismes (en certains lieux on en fait ou pas, en d'autres lieu on en fait, ou pas, et pas nécessairement les mêmes dans les deux localisations). Au-delà, si on la fait, la liaison peut être plus ou moins appuyée.

Dans votre cas, moi, je la fais. Sauf que personnellement, je dirais : "pour ne pas prendre de coup de soleil". Ce qui tue le problème, j'en conviens ;-))))


----------



## Reynald

[…]

Interdites ou obligatoires : un peu d'ordre ici.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Question: vous prononcez comment "je n'ai pas eu"? Je sais que l'on peut faire la liaison... mais elle est obligatoire? Et j'ai la même question avec n'importe quel participe passé (je ne suis pas arrivée, on n'est pas allés, etc.).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est assez simple, toutes ces liaisons se font : elle n'est pas z'arrivée, du moins je ne l'ai pas z'encore vue.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ces liaisons sont toutes *facultatives*. Elles sont habituelles dans la langue soignée et rares dans la langue familière.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est assez simple, toutes ces liaisons se font : elle n'est pas z'arrivée, du moins je ne l'ai pas z'encore vue.


Dites que, personnellement, vous vous appliquez à faire toutes ces liaisons.
Mais ne dites pas que tout le monde _doit_ faire comme vous - c'est faux. Ces liaisons sont facultatives.
Personnellement, je n'aime pas les cornichons. Mais je ne les retirerai pas de votre bouche...


----------



## danielc

Il est peut-être mieux de parler de préférence personelle au lieu de langue familière ou langue soignée. Je fais la liaison comme Piotr I. toujours entre _pas_ et _encore_, et d'habitude entre _pas_ et _arrivé/arriver_. Mais je ne considère pas cela comme de la langue soignée, juste une préférence pour ma part ou pour celui qui partage mon avis.


----------



## jekoh

Vos préférences n'enlèvent rien au fait que cette liaison est plus rare dans la langue familière. Et une même personne peut ne pas faire la liaison dans un registre familier ou courant mais la faire si elle s'exprime dans un registre plus soutenu.


----------

